# 101 Mile Group Training Ride - San Clemente



## Rad Fondo (Feb 7, 2012)

*101 Mile Group Ride Rad Fondo #5 Feb. 11 San Clemente/OC Loop*

101 mile loop through all of Orange County. Rad Fondo #5 is a group training ride. Pace is winter distance with 2 quick rest stops. Rest stops are snack/drink supported. Lunch is provided after the ride. Free! I have sponsors that support the event.

We have added free massage after the ride and San Clemete Cyclery is offering buy 2 get 1 free on tubes and Co2 refills for all participants.

Email address is on website (wont allow me to post it)

Feel free to tell a friend. We are expecting a large turnout for Rad Fondo #5 so please RSVP so I can make sure I have enough food/drinks for all.:thumbsup:

When - Feb. 11 2012 7:00 am
Where - San Clemente Cyclery, 2801 S El Camino Real, San Clemente
Route - Check website (link not allowed due to new user)

I look forward to riding with you,
Mike


----------

